# GPS Not Working CM10.1 Nightly



## bennerv (Feb 9, 2013)

The GPS isn't working on my cellcom showcase. The location can be found using wifi or mobile network, but the gps is unable to find location even when outside and not in a car. Is there a fix, or something I can do?

Thanks


----------



## bennerv (Feb 9, 2013)

I think I got it figured out, I wiped some data on google frameworks and gps data. I haven't been able to test it completely on navigation, but it seems to be working otherwise.


----------



## bwarman18 (Mar 5, 2013)

Try this
https://www.box.com/shared/v66zqd40cs81ki9sjugy

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## admosity (Apr 25, 2013)

bwarman18 said:


> Try this
> https://www.box.com/...d40cs81ki9sjugy


Created an account to just say this works on my HTC Sensation 4g loaded with CM 10.1. Thanks a lot!


----------

